# X-mas cards for our troops



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

Found this site on another forum, thought it would be gret to see how many SMFer's we can get to send a card to our troops, check it out, only tkes a minute.....http://www.letssaythanks.com/ThankYou.html


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't do it from work but when I get home I'm gonna send a couple.  Thanks for letting us know about this site!!  Anything to to assist our guys and gals who are in harms way.........


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 16, 2007)

............................bump..................  ....................


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 17, 2007)

C'mon guy's???


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 17, 2007)

bump...bump...bump...bump.....  It's a good reason.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 17, 2007)

sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a worthy cause....


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 17, 2007)

Bump............very surprised no one has done this!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

... and I'm doing it again!


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 18, 2007)

I and my wife send out approx 2000 + cards during the holidays to the troops overseas, and some of the replies we get are truely heart breaking. As a former member of the US ARMY and my wife reciently retiring we both know what it means to recieve cards from people who are just proud to be able to write a thank you. War is a dark and desolete place, if you have never been to Iraq or Afganastan or any other place where there is bullets flying over your head and the shells and exposions are going off only a few feet from you then you will never know the appreciation we have when we get a card from just someone who cares.

Last year my wife and I got to participate in a cook off or BBQ to support the troops, who were comming home. It would amaze you to see the appreciation the troops gave us along with 20 or 30 other smokers who came to support them. All the food was donated and all we had to supply was the love of smoke and time to cook and prepare the BBQ. 

Send those cards and dont say you dont have the time, it only takes a miniute to say thanx and that your thinking of them during the holidays. Be glad youre not there and that you have the freedom to smoke and que when you damn well please......................


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2007)

.................Bump.............................


----------

